# Best way to build and fit top boxes in kitchen



## sammy.se (25 Mar 2020)

Hi

I want to use this time at home to add a few top cabinets to the void above my kitchen units. Basic cabinet face-frame and 5 piece doors.

I'm not sure the best way to build and fit these. Should I 

A) build a full cabinet with 18mm MDF sides, base and top, 6mm back panel 

Or 

B) build a frame out of softwood, so that I effectively use the wall and ceiling as the cabinet back and top, and the existing kitchen wall units as the base of the top cabinets?

Also,

I'm not sure if my existing wall units can support the weight of top cabinets, if I rest them directly on top. I'm thinking I could use a cleat and attach directly to the wall, to be safe... What are people's thoughts?

The walls are plasterboard (dot and dab) on those light/soft type grey breeze blocks.

I want to keep the 'coving' that is currently on the wall units, 


Pictures below:












Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## That would work (25 Mar 2020)

I think if I were doing that I would make actual individual boxes. Nicely done with decent timber and dovetails with hand cutouts on the side. Rather than trying to tie into what's there which I don't think would work.
It's true you need to climb up but then you would need to anyway.


----------



## sammy.se (25 Mar 2020)

I will be painting them white, with a slight sheen, mostly to blend in with the ceiling, and not the cream cabinets...

I think I'm sticking to basic MDF cabinets rather than traditional and solid wood - I am working from home so don't have too much time or material...

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## TJC (29 Aug 2020)

.


----------



## MikeG. (29 Aug 2020)

If they're in the same plane as the existing (ie don't stick out further into the room), and the top of the existing is good enough to act as a bottom shelf, then there's no need to put another box or boxes up there. Just make up a face frame to fit the gap.


----------

